# Alternatives to Buds Guns for web shopping



## Romeo

Whats up with Buds Gun Shop? First I read the thread about their website security issue allowing stolen credit card information back in January. I'm assuming that issue has been remedied but now I've noticed their prices continue to rise. I recently purchased a gen 4 glock marked at the regular price at a local gunshop for less than the gen 3s being charged at Buds and I did'nt have to pay the additional 3% credit card charge. Buds still has an excellent selection but they have lost the good pricing I had come to expect not too long ago. I'm thinking they might have gotten too big for our own good. It used to be you could purchase from Buds and know your getting a relatively good deal, but not I strongly encourage all to compare prices elsewhere. I found a website for a gunshop located in Denver called Prairie Arms and they seem to have good prices and are one of the few I've found who don't have that rediculous 3% surcharge for non-cash purchases. Anyone else have any good recommendations? Please share so we can bring our business to those who deserve it the most and help eachother get the most bang for the buck!


----------



## clockworkjon

I just bought from Buds in March, and provided they have the best price at the time, I will buy from them again.


----------



## kg333

Considering I live in Kentucky and can easily make my pilgrimage to the gun store Mecca and can see and handle every firearm my heart desires...I'll probably continue to go to Bud's in the future. :mrgreen:

I've used their range and picked up guns via FFL transfer there, but have yet to buy there. Likely will eventually, though.

KG


----------



## cougartex

If you buy from Buds in person, do they still charge the added 3% if you use a credit card?

I have purchased two guns from Buds; the only problem I had was having to cancel my credit card because the number was stolen. :smt076


----------



## denner

I bought a S&W model 637 from the gunsource.com folks for less than bud's, free shipping, great customer service. You'll notice that their prices are lower on many items, but, they may not have as large an inventory on some items. I don't like that ask Bud, or cash price only stuff, but bud's beats all prices here locally.


----------



## devildogandboy

i have bought from Bud's a few times and haven't had any problems. fast shipping and good prices.
as far as the cc # ordeal, i was notified there was a breach and they were notifying all customers. it happens with other businesses also.
i'm protected from fraud and false purchases by my credit union. never been charged for something i never bought.


----------



## Packard

I buy local. My local gun store has a Glock 30 with night sights, latest short frame at $581.00. If I buy from Bud's I have to pay a local FFL $60.00.

I think it is worthwhile to shop locally.


----------



## jakeleinen1

bad experience with a site called 
midwesthuntersoutlet.com

I bought my HK through them, and overall I would say don't buy with them unless they have something you really want. Took them 10 days to process my order and another 4 to send the damn thing, plus they messed up my holster purchase and I have yet to recieve it.

Wish buds woulda had what i needed


----------



## MarkLee

*I found a better place for AR15's and 308 and more*



Romeo said:


> Whats up with Buds Gun Shop? First I read the thread about their website security issue allowing stolen credit card information back in January. I'm assuming that issue has been remedied but now I've noticed their prices continue to rise. I recently purchased a gen 4 glock marked at the regular price at a local gunshop for less than the gen 3s being charged at Buds and I did'nt have to pay the additional 3% credit card charge. Buds still has an excellent selection but they have lost the good pricing I had come to expect not too long ago. I'm thinking they might have gotten too big for our own good. It used to be you could purchase from Buds and know your getting a relatively good deal, but not I strongly encourage all to compare prices elsewhere. I found a website for a gunshop located in Denver called Prairie Arms and they seem to have good prices and are one of the few I've found who don't have that rediculous 3% surcharge for non-cash purchases. Anyone else have any good recommendations? Please share so we can bring our business to those who deserve it the most and help eachother get the most bang for the buck!


I feel your pain about Bud's Gun shop. I had problems too. I found this place and have never been happier. AV Guns - Gun Point USA ( POF-USA, LWRC, KRISS, KAC ) Give them a try. I was so happy with the POF package I got from them that I just want everyone to know. And the service is OUT OF THIS WORLD!!!


----------



## paratrooper

When it comes to on-line firearms purchases, I deal with GunBroker for the most part.

But, I have also found that Northern Firearms has some very good prices. I bought my SIG P226 Tac-Ops from them.


----------



## Cait43

Kittery Trading Post is a great place to purchase weapon.... Great prices and service..... No service charge for using credit card. Shipping and insurance rates: Long guns $25.00 Hanguns $35.00 usually weapon will be received 2 days after FFL faxes license.
Kittery Trading Post


----------

